

AT&T's Mysterious "Mobile Purchases & Downloads Charges" - brahn
http://tmblr.co/ZG0L_vGmjz9m

======
sodiumphosphate
Could it be that a devious developer allocated the keyword "STOP" to mean
"confirm my subscription" in hope of confusing the annoyed and disinterested ?

Or worse, maybe _any reply_ can be designated to indicate a confirmation; I'm
not interested enough to research it right now...

------
MaysonL
Interesting post from 2007 :-(

[http://classactionconnect.com/cell_phone_issues/2007/08/31/c...](http://classactionconnect.com/cell_phone_issues/2007/08/31/cingular-
wireless-att-mobility-complaints/)

